# Mon MacBook Pro bug !



## gshc (23 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Y a-t-il un moyen de trouver s'il y a des problèmes sur un MacBook? Car je pense que le miens commence vraiment à deconner!

merci d'avance!


----------



## flambi (23 Janvier 2012)

quels genres de bugs? combien te reste-t-il encore de place sur ton mac?


----------



## gshc (23 Janvier 2012)

Par exemple, je suis sur internet et je ne peux plus rien faire...comme si j'avais plus de connexion, alors que m'a connexion est toujours là! Ou des fois je branche le câble pour le recharger mais il ne se charge pas. Il n'y a même pas la petite lumière orange..
Comment puis-je voir pour la mémoire qu'il me reste?


----------



## H.Cassandre (23 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

Peu de chance que cela vienne de la mémoire sinon tu serais confronté à l'éternelle roue multicolore. Tu peux vérifier l'état de la mémoire en te rendant dans le moniteur d'activité (Tape dans le Spotlight en haut à droite : Moniteur d'activité). Il te suffit par la suite de cliquer sur l'onglet correspondant à "Mémoire".

As-tu essayé de brancher ta recharge Magsafe sur un autre MBP ? Ta batterie est peut être tout simplement morte.

Pour internet, je te conseil de vider ton cache internet. Sais-t-on jamais...

Edit

J'ai mal compris, s'il s'agit de la mémoire disque alors il faut se rendre dans le menu Pomme> À propos de ce Mac > Plus d'infos > Stockage


----------



## gshc (23 Janvier 2012)

ça m'étonnerait que la batterie soit morte car sans alimentation elle tient encore ...et des fois si je branche le câble ça marche et des fois ça ne marche pas et si ça ne repart pas je branche avec un autre câble et ça repart!

Savez -vous comment vider le cache-internet sur firefox?


----------



## H.Cassandre (23 Janvier 2012)

Ah je voulais parler plutôt de la recharge. Du coup c'est probablement un mauvais contact. Il serait je pense utile que tu test ta recharge sur un autre MBP pour voir ce qu'il en est ! 

Pour vider le cache sous Firefox : http://www.micro-astuce.com/navigateurs/vider-cache-firefox.php (2 minutes de recherches intensives sur...google.)


----------



## gshc (23 Janvier 2012)

ah mais je doute pas du tout que c'est pas long a chercher mais vu comme mon ordi tourne ça m'aurait pris plus que deux minutes 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h57 ----------

Est ce normal que je vide le cache et que dès que je vais sur un site il se remplit à nouveau!?


----------



## H.Cassandre (23 Janvier 2012)

Alors oui c'est normal mais pas problématique. Il suffit simplement de le vider de temps en temps !

Les problèmes de lags sur internet persistent ? Tu ne rencontres des lags que sur internet ?


----------



## gshc (24 Janvier 2012)

ça marche bien maintenant  mais j'ai aussi redémarrer le routeur! je sais pas ce qui a aidé! mais en tout cas merci pour vos réponses!!

à la prochaine ;-)


----------

